# install-recovery.sh



## lefty (Jul 15, 2011)

Anybody have a link to this? For the Verizon Nexus? Not sure if there is a difference between this on any of devices. But if anyone can give me a link to download this I would appreciate it.


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

What are you trying to do?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Install recovery as in install recovery after unlocking via some script?

No need to do that.

get the right one from here: http://www.clockwork...com/rommanager/

reboot to the bootloader and use fastboot in the current directory the rom image you downloaded is in on the command line for your pc:


```
fastboot flash recovery name-of-recovery-image-from-link-above
```


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Check my guide.


----------



## lefty (Jul 15, 2011)

Well what I really meant is that I want the stock recovery. That came with the phone.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Download stock image.
Rip out recovery.img
Fastboot flash it.


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

I used wug's toolkit to go completely stock..... but why would you do that? Unless you're getting the device replaced under warranty or selling it, there's no point.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images it's at the bottom of the page in the zip file you download. unzip and then upzip the inside and pull out the recovery.img


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Here is why I don't like toolkits. No offence but you're not even sure what you're looking for. You know you want the stock recovery but what you asked for is a script (.sh) to install a recovery. If you'd unlocked and flashed a recovery with fastboot, then you'd know the procedure to flashing a recovery. Then all you need to do is find the stock recovery, which you'd know is an .img file, and that's pretty easy to do if you go to the stickies.

I don't mean to be harsh, but it'd be nice if everyone learned the right way to do things. It really isn't hard and it can save you a lot of trouble later on.


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

I mean, I've done it both ways. Typing everything out in the terminal and using a toolkit. But I don't go flashing things from my PC everyday, so all that adb stuff gets lost on me, and I have to Google it. So, yeah, I can go a about doing it proper, but it's so much lazier to use a toolkit 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

It's actually pretty straightforward: ADB is for work within Android, fastboot is for work within a bootloader. And if you forget commands or something, you can visit Google's official Android developers page. It's not like these commands are some back alley hackjob that need to be kept secret. These are tools put out by Google.

The commands are pretty logical too. Let's flash a recovery. Well, that's not in Android so we want to go to the bootloader. If you're in Android you can "adb reboot bootloader" and not have to worry about button presses. Now, within the bootloader you need to use fastboot, and we want to flash a recovery. It's almost like a conversation. "fastboot flash recovery [recovery.img]" What tool to use (fastboot), what that tool should do (flash recovery), and what file will it need ([recovery.img]).

Command lines aren't scary. I wish I was better with them, but the commands for Android are pretty straightforward.


----------

